# Worm Gear Animation in SolidWorks



## vascon2196 (Feb 26, 2012)

I built this a while ago....its mechanical and cool to watch. Thought I would share it with all of you.

Chris

[ame]http://youtu.be/MmvmudLXXVg[/ame]


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris,
Did you design the item in Solidworks or build the gear drive....????
I have done night school classes at bloody 54 years of age to teach myself Solidworks,
I just cannot speak highly enough of this programme as it allows you to draw what the item is before you attempt to machine an throw the mistakes across the workshop in to the bin............
I have used SW2012.
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 13, 2012)

This was designed in SolidWorks and then manufactured. It pretty much resembles the working product.

It is a great program to learn if you are mechanical...

Thanks,

Chris


----------

